# The answer to Barrys problems!..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Barry you can save us all from getting you out of the doo doo by purchasing some of this.. 




ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Where can I buy it :wink2:


tony


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Is that stuff for real?

Seems far too good to be true.

Just asked Mr Google, looks like Amazon sell the stuff.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fiberfix-Inch-Repair-Wrap-FiberFix/dp/B00O1DVCA4

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Now why don't we get verts like that, better than panty pads with locking tabs anyday :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah good one Ray. Ill have a crate of the stuff. Can you stick limbs back on with it as well?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Now why don't we get verts like that,* better than panty pads with locking tabs* anyday :roll:


I didn't know you used them Kev:surprise::grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Now why don't we get verts like that, better than panty pads with locking tabs anyday :roll:


Might depend where your sticking it Kev

Wouldn't want to get the two mixed up:surprise::grin2:

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> I didn't know you used them Kev:surprise::grin2:


Great for bullet wounds.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> Might depend where your sticking it Kev
> 
> Wouldn't want to get the two mixed up:surprise::grin2:
> 
> Sandra


Saves on the waxing cost though  , test your tear ducts at the same time.


----------

